# After 8 months I am dpdr free Hallelujah!



## Cplus (Oct 21, 2017)

So two weeks ago I was dpdr free I just waited two weeks just to make sure before posting this. I have all my emotions back and I am 100% back to normal I was worried when people would say that you get used to it cuz it never goes away but that's not true in my case because it's completely went away. For those wondering I got dpdr after smoking weed over 8 months ago and it was a complete nightmare! The first 4 months are absolutely brutal I couldn't even leave my room. But I noticed every month I would get better. I also noticed on the 7th month my emotions would come back and that my blank mind went away. It was drastic before the 7th month I would get better slowly and slowly but then on the seventh month everything just completely changed and I was getting better rapidly then on the 8th month I waited 2 weeks just to confirm that I was hundred percent back to normal and yes I am.

So for anyone who thinks that they're just going to have to get used to it that's not true in all cases so don't let that scare you!

The only good thing about dpdr that I can think of that happened to me was that I quit weed which was controlling my life. I guess this was God's way of getting me to change my life.

The main reason I came back here to write this post was because we don't see too many success stories here I guess it's because when someone is dpdr free they don't look back. So I just wanted to write this post to give someone who is going through this some hope, especially if you got dpdr from weed it will go away.

Best of luck to everyone here!


----------



## Cplus (Oct 21, 2017)

Also sorry for not using punctuation a lot in my post I have to use speech to text on my phone because my touch screen is broken lol


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

How you got better?


----------



## Cplus (Oct 21, 2017)

Thisisnotlife said:


> How you got better?


Honestly, I really didn't do anything all I did for the past 8 months was just watching movies in my room maybe I would have gotten better quicker if I exercised and stuff. But yeah all I did was just stay in my room and watch movies lol.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

if emotional numbness is one at play here then no wonder why ads im taking keep making my dp worse. I have no choice but to take them tho


----------



## Findinghope7 (Nov 6, 2017)

Can you tell what your symptoms were ?


----------



## Cplus (Oct 21, 2017)

Findinghope7 said:


> Can you tell what your symptoms were ?


My symptoms were blank mind but then I would get terrifying existential thoughts, lack of emotions, my vision was like I was looking through a pane of glass I would also get weird emotional reactions when I read things or heard noises. I thought I was going crazy and that I would never get better. I made a topic here before about other symptoms I was experiencing like ringing ear, movement when laying down and brain fog but I went to a doctor about that and that turned out to be labyrinthitis which was a coincidence that it happened at the same time as my DP. Believe me it was not fun going through both of them at the same time!


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Most cases of dp dr that recover quicker are mostly from weed....wish that was my case


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

alnadine20 said:


> Most cases of dp dr that recover quicker are mostly from weed....wish that was my case


Same here buddy I wish I was one of those lucky ones.

What part of Michigan are you from? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

RedSky said:


> Same here buddy I wish I was one of those lucky ones.
> 
> What part of Michigan are you from? (if you don't mind me asking)


 Detroit


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

❤????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Cplus said:


> Honestly, I really didn't do anything all I did for the past 8 months was just watching movies in my room maybe I would have gotten better quicker if I exercised and stuff. But yeah all I did was just stay in my room and watch movies lol.


Thank you! For not making a 1000 word essay on how complicated it all was, or making it into a "THIS 1 MAGIC TRICK THAT YOU WONT BELIEVE CURED ME". You were able to distract yourself, simple!


----------



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

I am a month and two weeks into my classic DP/DR triggered by a panic attack due to very high dosage on edibles. I notice my "movie vision" is getting better, but I just don't feel the same. I feel my old self at times, but not always. It sucks, but when did you start to feel like your old self? It is anhedonia or some shit. Your emotions came back 100%?


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Sometimes DP goes away as mysteriously as it came. If you had of done "exercise and stuff" you might have erroneously put your recovery down to that. I wonder how many times that has happened to people making recovery posts on here!


Exactly. Those people irritate me to no end. It's all about what they did, their strength, and their positive attitude that got them through it and they come here to gloat about it to us mortals and impart their precious advice like Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Maw95 (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------

